# Fuse StealthShot String Suppression System



## CertifiedNewb (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone used the Fuse StealthShot String Suppression System? I have been looking at many different string stops and had narrowed down to a Duravanes String Tamer. Now after seeing the Fuse I am back to square one.:sad:


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

I'd look more towards an sts or vibekiller if it were me I had the stock rubber on my AM 32 and replaced the end rubber with an vibekiller, just my 2 cts. good luck.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

What about vibracheck from PSE?


----------



## LaurelRidge (Aug 18, 2009)

*StealthShot String Suppression System by FUSE*

I just bought the StealthShot String Suppression System by FUSE for my Bowtech 101st and I like it much better than the original system.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Fuse*

I loved my Fuse StealthShot. i thought it was great and worked awesome...i had it on my Mathews Drenalin and sold the bow and everything and i recently bought the new Mathews Monster XLR8 and the Mathews Dead End String Stop came on my monster but i love that one too. 
But Fuse products are awesome and i think there one of the best brand names out there.


----------

